# Fins and Feathers



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I decided it would be criminal to let one more of these beautiful days pass by without taking advantage so I bagged work and headed out with my son and Abby to take in the bounty that is Fall in Utah.

The gang.










The locals.










The hunting was slow. Probably because it looks like the deer hunters had pounded the area pretty good.

We did manage to bag this guy. The first Ruffie for our family.










The only problem is I didn't shoot it. My son did. I guess that's what happens when you're on the wrong side of the tree.










After that we took a break long enough to catch a dozen or three of these guys.





































That is how I used to spend my time before I discovered hunting.

All in all it was a fun day. One of those times that you can file away and recall when things aren't so sunny.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice grouse and trout! I especially loved the brookies! Is there a prettier little fish out there? i don't think so. 8)


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Great pictures! Sounds like a very fun day.


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ryfly nice job get your son out. It sounds like he can shoot and that his job it to out shoot the dad  .Is he one of your sons that have a swan tag ? If so he going to have fun shooting a bird that bigger then him and i cant wait to see the smile on there face when they bag them. it coming. by the way that a nice bird there and some pretty looking fish. very nice.


----------

